# I always wanted a '69 Camaro



## Tidewater (Oct 17, 2010)

The 4 wheel RS/SS variety was what I had in mind, but this one was much more affordable.




 Fresh off the truck.


   15 minutes later, it's ready to ride.

On my bike ride yesterday I noticed a pile of old bikes behind someones garage. I stopped and inquired with the lady of the house. She gave me permission to look at what was there but would not sell anything without speaking to her husband. I approached the pile and at first was disappointed with what I was seeing. There were about a dozen bikes in the pile, a tangled mess of mostly low end Huffy, Amf, and Murray bikes from the 70's, 80's and 90's.  A combination of beatup bmx and 10 speeds but through the tangle I caught a glimpse of a green luggage rack. I dug through the pile until I pulled this out of it. I expressed my desire to purchase the bike but again the lady would not budge without her husband's permission. I went back today and made a low offer, the owner countered and for ten bucks I've got a camaro. It's not too pretty, not worth much, and missing the tank but now it's mine. 

The bike came off of my truck sporting a 24" wheel on the front, and a Persons saddle that will look much better on a yard ornament project. I swapped out the front wheel and replaced the Persons saddle with a good Troxel that I picked up, badda-bing badda- boom I've got another rider.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 17, 2010)

Girl's Camaros are very common, especially in white and pink. However, ANY boy's frame Camaro is VERY difficult to find. I've only seen a couple and thats over the internet, never in person. But, do a bit of polishing and cleaning, find a tank and you will have one cool, rare, Huffy. Sweet color!


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 18, 2010)

Love this story; this bike is an even nicer Huffy (by far) than the '61 my friend in Dallas just bought on CL for $75.


----------

